# some advices, thanks.:)



## NickyMortuary (Oct 17, 2009)

sooo, like i said in the presentation, i'm from italy, and here halloween is not really popoular, so i can't find the right things for a perfect party.
i want my house to be like the american ones, i know it's a little bit hard, but i don't really care. 
so can you give me some ideas? 
especially diy things. : D
thank you!
xo


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I live in holland and dont have access to all the american things either.
What YOU have that americans dont have is really cool old stuff 
Decorate with candles, pumpkins, pictures etc. Replace your curtains with stained shredded up shears. Make your own coffin. Instructions on how to do that can be found here on the forum.
There are also posts about how to make coffin benches, coffin tables and coffin bars.
Visit the craft section and see some of the amazing witches bottles and spell books that people have made. Very easy to do and doesnt require US items.

Good luck!

MsM


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Instead of making all the food yourself & carrying the expense, host a potluck Supper. You provide some drinks, snacks, & food. Guests bring their favorite foods to share & it gets everyone involved. It would be a good idea to makeup a suggestion list of foods for them to bring. That way your prepared if you get asked, What can I bring?. Foods that are Fall / Halloween related helps everyone get into the spirit.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Being italian also, I know that the food is very important. (I'm born here, but my hubby is from Sicily). 
A couple of times we've made a green slimy spagetti dish, (duh, its just pesto) and my non-italian friends love it! Also, maybe take a Calzone (my friend makes it with pesto, cheeses & salami) and cut it up and display it like a skeleton rib cage. (Someone on the forum did this) Set the mood with your presentation. Check out the recipe/food threads here on the forum...lots of good ideas! 
And also maybe you could check out Ebay for some Halloween decorations that you can't make. 
MsMeeple is right, collect some old candleholders, books, statues, and creep them up with fake spider web/spiders, etc.
For DYI projects also check out the tutorial section. 
Oh, and don't forget lighting...

Post some pictures when you can!


----------



## NickyMortuary (Oct 17, 2009)

you're right, thanks!
i will make a lott of creepy food, and decorate the house with old sheets, pumpkins , candles and some red and orange lights! i'm so excited, just 9 days, yay!!!
for the menu i was thinking about pizza with tomato sauce (pizza is amazing here, and the sauce can look like blood  ) and then halloween cupcakes, chips, candy..not sure yet, i will add a lot of things of course!
@ skellykat it's great that you have sicilian origins, 'cos i'm sicilian too! ahah huge, i'm from agrigento. : )


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Why not turn those pizza's into halloween pizzas?



















Or just have the pizza delivered hahaha


----------



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

love the halloween pizza and the olive spiders are awesome!
we order a lot of pizz and never seen a delivery guy dressed like that lmao


----------



## MumBO jUMbo (Oct 22, 2008)

Here are some things that I have made for my home. 

I make my curtains for window's from Black plastic barbage bags. I cut the bottom of the garbage bag off, then make a casing for curtain rod and just use tape to hold in place. Slide onto your curtain rod and cut to shape, I make jagged cuts so it looks frayed. 

Turn your bathroom into a Batroom. Use black garbage bags again. This time cut off the bottom, then cut bag in half. Leaving about 4 inches at the top of each piece of bag, cut 2 inch strips up the bag leaving the 4 inches. Cut the bag into so that you have a long piece now that is all shredded.. Hang this from the ceiling. Hang bats here and there.. 

Make some of your own props from paper mache. Pumpkins, heads.. ect 

Hang spider webs in corners and and spiders.

Cover your furniture with white sheets. 

Cut a tree branch and put it in the corner some where and place black crows on it. 



That's all I can come up with right now, but will keep thinking. 

These are all things I do in my home and everyone loves it.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

MsMeeple- If that how pizza gets delivered in the Netherlands, I'm packin' my suitcase! lol Love the spider pizza!!

NickyM-I've heard about the great pizza over there! Sounds so delicious! My husband tells me when he lived in Sicily, there wasn't a 'Halloween", but something called 'Witches Day'. People did things to scare each other, but there wasn't any trick or treating or candy. (this was back in the 'olden days', around 1955)  Not sure how it is now, but l hope it's a little more fun!
Oh, and he's from Porto Empude (sorry, I probably misspelled that). Its near Palermo...(but I guess you know that  )


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

In America, people often use scary events from history as their theme for their party (I.e. Salem Witch Trials). Being Italian, there are several events from Italian history that would make a great and spooky Halloween party. 

*Assassination of Julius Caesar*- Toga party meets Horror Film. You can use paper and cardboard to create columns and stone wall backdrops. People can come dressed in Togas (no expensive costumes required just white bed sheets). People can carry toy knives or you can place toy knives around as decorations. Someone can dressed as the slain Julius Cesar or you can create a bloody Julius Cesar Prop by dressing a homemade dummy in a bloody toga. People can drink blood red drinks. You can use fortune tellers/tarot cards etc. to predict people’s fortune (Because the death of Cesar was predicted) 

*Ghosts of Gladiators Past* - You can use brown craft paper and fabric to recreate a gladiator arena. Around the arena you can place weapons, body parts, blood etc. Guests can dress a gladiators, spectators, or royalty. You can have a large feast and have gladiator games (sword fights, cardboard box chariot races, tug of war,etc) 

*Bubonic Plague/ The Black Death*- You can use paper and cardboard to create columns and stone wall backdrops. Place Crumpled up paper all around the party to represent all of the trash. Place rat props, and silhouettes around the party area. Stuff clothes with newspaper to create dummies. Cover dummies with white sheets to indicate the bodies are dead. Have guests dress like they are dead or dying. Serve food that looks like it is rotting. 

*The Inquisition* - Create a dungeon and torture devices. Place weapons, body parts, and blood around dungeon. Have guests dress up like prisoners, peasants, or clergy. 

*Cosa Nostra (Italian Mafia in Italy)- *Have an original gangster party. Fancy Clothes, Lots of Weapons, Good Food, and Lots of Drinks. Have a bloody dummy tied to a chair, create a graveyard full of unmarked graves. 

*Execution of Mussolini*- After being shot, kicked, and spat upon, the body of Mussolini was hung upside down on meathooks from the roof of a gas station. The body was then stoned by a mob of civilians from below. After his death and the display of his corpse in Milan, Mussolini was buried in an unmarked grave in Musocco. Recreating any or all of this would be pretty spooky.


----------



## NickyMortuary (Oct 17, 2009)

love those creepy pizzas!! lol @ the pizza deliver xD
mumbo jumbo i totally love your ideas, they're amazing and easy!! i will probably steal the Black plastic barbage bags one, it sounds so good : D
@ skellycat yeah pizza's awesome here *-* hmm, i never heard about that day :/ it sounds good anyway!! : ) now there the most of young people and kids enjoys halloween, but a lot of people, especially the adults, thinks that "halloween is just an american tradition, not an italian one". i hate people who thinks that. i'm planning to move in the u.s as soon as possible. i'm sick of people like that :/ oh and it's porto empedocle by the way! it's near me : D

today i'm going to buy some pumpkins, and decorations, hopefully i will find something cute *-*


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Italy has produced some great horror movies.

Maybe take a look at some of the movies from Dario Argento (_Suspiria_, _Profundo Rosso_)or Lucio Fulci (_Zombi 2, The House by the Cemetery, The Beyond_), for inspiration...

There is a wealth of information here on the forum that will help you to create your own props. if you can't find what you're looking for just ask and you'll get all the help and advice you'll need.


----------



## MumBO jUMbo (Oct 22, 2008)

Glad your going to try the garbags bag's out... I think they are a very cheep way of decorating.. Here is a picture of how I used them in my kitchen. I just love the way it looks..

Keep us posted and don't forget to post pic

]Halloween 2009 pictures


----------



## NickyMortuary (Oct 17, 2009)

omg i'm in love with your kitchen!!
you're a genius, seriously. xD lol


----------

